# Marc Gasol has a broken right foot



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697190680985260036


----------



## Basel

That sucks. Right as the Grizzlies were starting to get back into a groove, too.


----------



## Bogg

Makes me wonder what direction the Grizz go in at the trade deadline. Their fan base may disagree, but the front office probably has to take a look at cashing out on the veterans and starting a rebuild in earnest, especially with both New York teams lining up max contracts for Conley. On the other hand, they could use Jeff Green's contract to build credible offers for either Tyson Chandler or Kostas Koufos, use them as a stopgap to get through he season, and throw the house at Conley this summer. Interesting times.


----------

